# AMERICAN OUTLET NUEVO ALMACEN LIMEÑO GRUPO WONG



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

tiemblen Ripley y Saga 








Grupo E.Wong inauguró tienda de descuento “American Outlet” 

viernes, 3 de junio , 2005 - 02:05:00 




Nueva tienda de descuento 


(RPP Noticias) Con la decisión de ofrecer productos de las mejores marcas a nivel mundial pero con una reducción del precio original hasta del 70%, el Grupo E.Wong inauguró American Outlet, tienda de descuento ubicada en el Centro Comercial Plaza Camacho.

Eduardo Wong, Director Gerente de Finanzas del Grupo E.Wong, sostuvo que este nuevo formato es una nueva alternativa para los clientes. “Aquí tendrán la posibilidad de comprar productos de primer nivel y de marcas reconocidas internacionalmente a mejores precios de los que puedan encontrar actualmente en el mercado local y en muchos casos más barato que comprar en USA”.

Sobre un área de venta de 1,700 metros cuadrados, American Outlet reunirá una amplia gama de productos importados fundamentalmente de los Estados Unidos. El cliente encontrará productos originales, no imitaciones, en diversas categorías: ropa, calzado, ropa interior, muebles, artículos para bebé, pequeños electrodomésticos, entre otros productos.

La arquitectura del local ha sido diseñada bajo los más recientes y exigentes estándares internacionales para venta de artículos. “El objetivo de American Outlet es que el cliente obtenga ahorros sustanciales respecto a otras tiendas al detalle, en un lugar atractivo, cómodo y seguro”, enfatizó el directivo.

Las compras se podrán cancelar en efectivo o con cualquier tarjeta de crédito que posea el cliente.
UN A L M A C E N P E R U A N O D E S P U E S DE M U C H O T I E M P O
A L F I N !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que buena noticia, habrá que ver más fotos del local, me alegra que la coorporación Wong sacara tiendas de este rubro, para lidiar con la competencia extranjera.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que buena la noticia! Bien agradable...aunque el nombre no me gusta.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:applause: :applause:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Y el punto principal es que no solo se trate de un almacen peruano sino que vendan prodcutos de calidad, Excelente!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Concuerdo con Juan. Me emociona que tengamos una tienda por departamento (mas parece un Target en California) pero lo mas importante es la calidad!

Pero como es de Wong, de hecho que sera de calidad!

Wong ES Wong!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan, y donde quedara ese american outlet?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Queda en Plaza Camacho.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no quiero ser malo pero......la fachada no me gusta


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Como dice Bruno, parece un Target, pero lo importante es que es una tienda 100% peruana. Ademas la ubicacion esta perfecta; creo que en plaza camacho habra un cinerama, ojala se concrete, que sigan creciendo los centros comerciales en Lima!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Todo lo que haga el grupo Wong le tiene que ir bien...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si Guillermo, en Plaza Camacho habra un cinerama. Ya hay un Gold's Gym, habra un Curves, un American Outlet, el Wong mas grande de Lima y puras tiendas de decoracion.


----------

